# TRON Uprising preview on Disney channel May 18 9:30PM



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's an early review of "Tron Uprising"

http://www.medialifemagazine.com/art...man-touch-.asp.

Remember, the May 18 9:30PM showing is a preview. The actual premiere date for the series is June 7 at 9PM. (Timies, of course, may very.)


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's the corrected link:

http://www.medialifemagazine.com/ar...1/-Tron-Uprising-lacking-the-human-touch-.asp


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

You can actually watch the entire first episode here:






It's not bad. I just love the overall look (and the music/sound effects).


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

People can make cartoons for YA and younger with relatable characters etc. Transformers Prime is an example. The entire thing is CGI, the main characters are giant robots but there is some heart in it.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I watched this show a couple weeks ago on Youtube and liked it. I watched it again on my DVR the other day. Look forward to keeping up with the show.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I think it is on Disney XD, a channel I don't receive. This may not be available for everyone.


----------

